# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Hart onder de riem

## janblazer

Je moet als man toch wel een enorme loser zijn als je gezien wordt met een vrouw die overgewicht heeft.
Dikke mensen zijn onaantrekkelijk, dom en onbeholpen, zo wordt er gekeken, gedacht en zelfs botweg uitgesproken. De grapjes zijn soms niet van de lucht: Hij kon zeker niet beter krijgen

Nou, laat ik je vertellen dat ik alles behalve een loser ben.
Ik ben een aantrekkelijke lange, slanke man met een stevige en zelfverzekerde uitstraling (zo wordt mij weleens verteld).
Goed gekleed, uitstekend verzorgd, intelligent, gevoelig en niet in de laatste plaats, zeer geslaagd in het leven.
51 jaar inmiddels, een man die veel van de wereld heeft gezien, eigenaar van een groot succesvol eigen bedrijf en financieel onafhankelijk.

Mijn hele leven al val ik op meer voluptueuze vrouwen, van mollig tot en met regelrecht dik.
En natuurlijk moet zon vrouw mij dan ook wel aanspreken voor wat betreft haar innerlijk.
Maar mijn aandacht gaat altijd als eerste uit naar de rubens dame en nooit naar de slanke den.
Het waarom weet ik niet, misschien zit er wel een dieper liggende psychologische oorzaak achter.
Maar who cares? Ik weet alleen dat ik vollere vrouwen veel mooier en aantrekkelijker vind.
Om te zien, om te voelen en ook om mee te vrijen.
Niet vrouwelijker en liever dan die prachtige welvingen en zachte curves, kunst van moeder natuur wat mij betreft.
Het syndroom van Twiggy oftwel het huidige magere schoonheidsideaal is daarom aan mij niet besteed.
En die mannen die grapjes maken over volle vrouwen? Ik kijk ze meestal meewarig aan omdat ze zelfs niet eens weten wat ze missen!

Uiteraard moet je er als vrouw (man ook) iets aan doen als je gewicht je belemmert, laat staan als je er gezondheidsproblemen door krijgt.
Maar wat ik jammer vind is dat zoveel mensen met overgewicht zich zo vaak schaamte en soms zelfs een negatief zelfbeeld laten aanpraten door de media en de reacties van andere mensen, waardoor het probleem soms alleen maar verergert.
Dat is jammer en onnodig want een vollere vrouw die zichzelf accepteert, die lekker in haar vel zit is niet alleen mooi en zeer verleidelijk maar straalt dat ook uit.

Met het schrijven en plaatsen van dit stukje heb ik maar één doel.
Ik hoop dat ik iemand, al is het maar één persoon, een positieve vonk heb kunnen geven waardoor ze het negatieve gevoel over zichzelf kan laten varen.
Misschien ben je in jouw ogen niet perfect maar wie is dat wel? 
Je bent mooi als je je mooi voelt, ook als je niet slank bent en nu weet je dat er meer mensen zijn die daar zo over denken.

----------


## floris

hallo, ik val me hele leven al op het gezicht en het innerlijke van een vrouw,
of ze nou maatje 36 of 66 heeft, daar kijk ik niet naar.
het gaat om liefde en niets anders, als je vrouw maatje 36 heeft en ze word om de een of andere reden dikker, dan doe je jou vrouw toch ook niet weg.

gr. floris.

----------


## witkop

Ik ben het helemaal met jullie eens,en ja,ik ben een vollere vrouw volgens de huisarts
En zelfs ook nog wat ouder,maar sinds ik denk,bekijk het maar en tevreden ben met mezelf,kijken mannen me zelfs weer na
Soms denk ik,mannen willen maatje 36 om mee te pronken,en maatje 44 om mee te vrijen

----------

